# Bad summer sausage?



## Woodzman (Oct 15, 2017)

This is my first attempt at summer sausage. I started with 1 pound 96% lean ground beef.this is the receipe I used and cut down to accomidate just 1 pound for my first attempt.
BEEf STICK	 
5 lb. lean ground beef
5 rounded tsp. Morton Tender Quick salt
2 1/2 tsp. mustard seed
2 1/2 tsp. garlic salt
2 1/2 tsp. coarse ground pepper
2 scant tsp. liquid smoke
1 tsp. hickory salt
Combine all together and refrigerate for 3 days, mix once each day. On the 4th day, shape into 4 rolls and bake at 150 degrees for 8 hours. (shrinkage very sligh
The garlicand hickory salt I substituted table salt thinking it maybe key and didn't use liquid smoke as I planned to smoke it. Last night when I did my last mix and shaped it .I swore I smelled something but I thought it was just me. When I unwrapped the roll this morning it definitely smelled bad.I kept refrigerated and wondered why or is this normal?


----------

